
European doctors running low on drugs needed to treat Covid-19 patients - imartin2k
https://www.thebureauinvestigates.com/stories/2020-04-06/european-doctors-running-low-on-drugs-needed-to-treat-covid-19-patients
======
giardini
They will find alternatives, e.g., one doctor is using doxycycline instead of
azithromycin for the ARDS component of Covid-19.

